# EB in AL Lawn Journal



## EBelew (3 mo ago)

We bought a house and the lawn seems to have a nice start. I'm not sure if the old owners used a lawn service but almost everybody else in the neighborhood seems to be.

I'm learning North Alabama and Bermuda can be fun. 60 in the day, 37 at night. Then 75 in the day and 56 at night. Grass looks brown but there seems to be grass trying to come up in spots. I realize I'm starting late but if I don't do something the weeds are gonna take over. Probably do (maybe) final cut next week.

All this brings a lot questions for me to research. And believe me, there are as many opinions on how DIY lawncare should be done as there are football opinions in this state. Whew!

So, lets get this journal started:

*10/20/2022* - Started the program

*10/23/2022* - Applied _Speed Zone_
1.75 ozs in 1.25 gallons water and spot sprayed weeds
Sunny day 75 degrees and 67 degree soil temp
Trying to get rid of some crab grass and what looks like some sort of sedge in the front. Backyard has some leafy weird stuff I'll have to look up.

*10/24/2022 *- Applied _Quinclorac_
1 oz _Quinclorac_ & 1 oz _OII-YS_ to 1 gallon water and spot sprayed weeds. Might take care of the crabgrass
Sunny and clear day 75 degrees and 68 degree soil temp

*10/27/2022* - Nothing is dying but it's only been 3-4 days. Patience, I need patience! (and knowledge)

*10/28/2022* - Sent off two soil samples, front and back. Probably should have done this before I started spraying things. ;-)

*10/29/2022* - Applied _Spectricide_ +Crabgrass killer
Rained to night but _Spectricide_ has been down about 6 hours.
Cloudy day 70 degrees and 66 soil temp

*10/30/2022* - Patience I need Patience. Looking at my inventory:

_Humic12
RGS
Air-8
D-Thatch
26-0-0 GreeneCharge
18 lb bag of 7-0-20 Stress Blend lawn fertilizer

Prodiamine 65 WDG
Primesource Quinclorac
SpeedZone
Celcius WG
Certainty
Tenacity
Sedgehammer_

Now we wait.


----------



## EBelew (3 mo ago)

10/31/2022 - Soil samples arrived at the testing company. Maybe we'll know something this week.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Have you done your fall app of Prodiamine?


----------



## EBelew (3 mo ago)

Redtwin said:


> Have you done your fall app of Prodiamine?





Redtwin said:


> Have you done your fall app of Prodiamine?


No not yet. I just got the house about a month ago. Would it be ok to put that down now? My understanding (just learning) is soil temp needs to be below 55 for 2 days. But I could be wrong. Just read that somewhere.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I've always applied when the soil temps cross 70. I just applied mine last week here in Panama City.


----------



## EBelew (3 mo ago)

Redtwin said:


> I've always applied when the soil temps cross 70. I just applied mine last week here in Panama City.


Thank's I'll get that done this week and added to the Journal. Appreciate it.


----------



## EBelew (3 mo ago)

Ok, soil test are back. Back yard vs Front yard. Time to research and learn again.


----------



## EBelew (3 mo ago)

Applied Prodiamine today. 13g per 2 gal. Watered in by hand but 90% chance of rain tomorrow. 74 degrees and 64 degrees soil temp.


----------



## EBelew (3 mo ago)

As per the soil test. The back yard ph is 5.44. So I put down 120lbs of lime today anticipating a 1/2" rain tonight. This probably isn't much but I think this will just be the first round to get it closer to 6.5.

Temp - 65
Soil Temp - 52
Approx 5000 sqft


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Sounds like you’re off to a good start.


----------



## EBelew (3 mo ago)

Applied Humic12 to the front and back on 12/2/2022
Applied 120 lbs of lime to the backyard (approx 4000 sqft)


----------



## EBelew (3 mo ago)

Spot sprayed with Quinclorac and Spectracide Weed Stop. Trying beat some rain. 6-7 inch in the last 16 days. May be a waste but I’m good under 4-5 hour timeframe. POA from the neighbors yard is creeping in under the wood fence.


----------



## EBelew (3 mo ago)

Sprayed 4 gallons of Isoxaben today On the front and part of the back. 7 grams per gallon per 1000 sq ft.


----------

